# Face clips?



## PrincessPiercings (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey everyone
I did a search and I didn't find this topic, apologies if this has already been done. When I get my furry friend, I would like to keep the hair on his/her face quite fluffy. (I am able to spend hours grooming each day.) I would just like to clip the hair down, maybe shave around the anus and clip around eyes and nose so puppy can be comfortable. I was wondering if anyone could show me photo of adult poodle with natural but well cared for facial hair?

Apologies if I not make sense, English is not my first language.  (I had that in my signature but it doesn't appear to be showing up? )

Cheers!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

There's a picture on this page - scroll down to "Francois".


----------



## PrincessPiercings (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you very much for the link!
Your little apricot has beautiful face cut! Do you do yourself or grooming persons?


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

What size are you getting? There are several member here who keep their toys in a teddy bear clip. Marian who posted above, Michelle and Cuddlepart. You could look at their galleries or search for their picture posts. Michelle in particular posts many pics of her adorable little Atticus. Here is another thread where some large poodles w/ fluffy faces were posted:
http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=4834


----------



## PrincessPiercings (Jan 19, 2010)

I haven't picked size yet!  I was hoping to get some advice here.

How do you view album?

I'm finding it difficult to navigate this site, I've never used an English forum before.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Here's a picture of a standard in a teddy/panda cut
http://www.flickr.com/photos/vluo/4286176639/in/[email protected]


----------



## PrincessPiercings (Jan 19, 2010)

That's definitely the cut I want. 

How do I view album?


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

PrincessPiercings said:


> That's definitely the cut I want.
> 
> How do I view album?


You view their profile by clicking on their name, and albums are on the right hand side of the page.

Fluffy faces are my favorite, I was so sad to have to cut Perry's off. However, I did notice first-hand it was quite a bit more upkeep than short faces.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Here's a picture of a standard in a teddy/panda cut
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/vluo/4286176639/in/[email protected]


That's the first standard I've seen with that clip that I really liked. He's a cute dog. 

*PrincessPiercings*: Thanks, I have a professional groom Teddy. I wouldn't have a clue how to do it. He's due for another trim very soon.


----------



## PrincessPiercings (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you for help!  I am hoping to groom myself, get some lessons of course.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Here's a picture of a standard in a teddy/panda cut
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/vluo/4286176639/in/[email protected]


That is a cute clip and it doesn't look like a "doodle"!!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> That is a cute clip and it doesn't look like a "doodle"!!!


Yeah, it still has the curly, coarse poodle hair


----------



## PrincessPiercings (Jan 19, 2010)

I really like that clip a lot. Anyone who does it themself?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

there's a nice (shorter) teddy trim on a red standard here too: http://www.groomers.net/discus/messages/126/342426.html?1264026522 (third post)

I only have minis and toys I do the teddy trims on, no standards...


----------



## PrincessPiercings (Jan 19, 2010)

I love that photo! That is perfect trim for my future doggy. What is link?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

the link is to a grooming forum where someone was asking about teddy faces just the other day.


----------



## PrincessPiercings (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm actually starting to like a lot of the shave faces now


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

hehehe, I like the cute fuzzy faces, but not after they've had a drink, or eaten, or when it's not clean and fluffy.... give me a silky smooth shaved face any day!


----------



## PrincessPiercings (Jan 19, 2010)

He he well all poodles are beautiful, regardless of hair cut


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

yes indeed!


----------



## Taxi (Jan 18, 2010)

PrincessPiercings said:


> Thank you for help!  I am hoping to groom myself, get some lessons of course.


I have found Pet Edge helpful in buying grooming supplies & they take international orders.


----------



## PrincessPiercings (Jan 19, 2010)

So, do they naturally keep the afroy type coat or do you put product in it to keep it that way?


----------



## PrincessPiercings (Jan 19, 2010)

Taxi said:


> I have found Pet Edge helpful in buying grooming supplies & they take international orders.


What is petedge?


----------



## Taxi (Jan 18, 2010)

PrincessPiercings said:


> What is petedge?


grooming supplies, they have good customer service to help explain all their equipment, although they are in the USA
www.petedge.com


----------



## PrincessPiercings (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> hehehe, I like the cute fuzzy faces, but not after they've had a drink, or eaten, or when it's not clean and fluffy.... give me a silky smooth shaved face any day!


I misread - I thought you said you like the fuzzy faces, but not after YOU'VE had a drink. LOL


----------

